# Make Butter Better, the Ultimate Recipe for Cannabutter



## phreakygoat (Oct 16, 2009)

*WARNING &#8211; CROCK POT NECESSARY* (but they are so cheap at Walmart, come on now)

Hello, this is the only recipe for cannabis butter that I use, it is superior to all others. I&#8217;ve tried MANY other variations (I&#8217;ll get into that in the future) on every aspect, and this is the supreme recipe, I swear. I make a batch usually once a week during school time, they are very popular.

here's my recipe:

I use usually 8 sticks of butter and a LOT of trim, its up to you the ratio. I&#8217;ve used this recipe with just a few buds and 3-4 sticks and it still a total winner. That&#8217;s for y&#8217;all to mess around with. ALL of the plant should be used: fan leaves, fine trim, stems are optional but okay, buds, etc. just not seeds
*the weed should be fully dry*, never use fresh cause the butter will taste like shit.

grind up anything going in as fine as possible (i use coffee grinder)
(I use 8 sticks of butter for a half full crock pot of ground shake)

add whatever butter you want to put in (melted in the microwave first for convenience), then fill up the crock pot with water so all the weed is soaked, water is vital

Now the part that makes this work, don&#8217;t do anything other than this: 2hrs. on high setting, then 2hrs. on low setting, any other amount of time/heat is not right. This is the only way to make the best.

Stir often, keep that damn lid on (otherwise your butter will be ruined) except when you are stirring (every 15-20 minutes)

strain it into whatever container its going to chill in, i use a huge pasta pot.

use triple layer cheesecloth to strain through, then all the wet shake thats left needs to be rinsed well with hot water to get the rest of the butter out of the shake (don't worry, not getting the same amount of butter as you put in is unavoidable).

some put this final dish/bowl/pot/whatever in the freezer for 30 min b4 refridgeration, I just put it right in the fridge with a piece of ice or two to start cooling it down (it get fuckin hot)

then get all the butter from the top once its solid, try to collect any big floaters of butter, dont collect the sediment on the bottom of the pot. the butter stuck to the edge of the pot is the best of the whole batch, don't miss that.

Now put your butter in tubberware and its good for a few weeks in the fridge, or months in the freezer. Use it in any recipe either full of half strength. I make all types of interesting dishes with it. I will be posting them in the future here, as well as other methods/techniques for butter that I have tested.


----------



## green fan (Oct 16, 2009)

I did this exact thing but don't remember if I kept the lid on.

I ate a brownie at 1:30 and I am not that high. I have a little ear ringing and eyes burning but no head stone.

I guess you lose thc with the lid off?
What a fucking bummer!


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 16, 2009)

been doin this for years last time i made brownies with my butter i couldn't move for like 10 hrs. 

i alwayse keep a bunch in the freezer


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 16, 2009)

green fan- if you don't have the lid on, its just like cooking it on the stove (where steam is a no-no). but in a lidded crock pot, the steam recirculates.

tussel- right on bro, i'm just not a huge fan of brownies in general. 

i will be outlining the dishes i make w/ the butter tonight!


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 17, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> green fan- if you don't have the lid on, its just like cooking it on the stove (where steam is a no-no). but in a lidded crock pot, the steam recirculates.
> 
> tussel- right on bro, i'm just not a huge fan of brownies in general.
> 
> i will be outlining the dishes i make w/ the butter tonight!


 i tried to make a recipe thread b4 hopfully you have better luck than i did or more ppl are gettin wize to cooking, didn't have 1 reply on mine

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/193114-good-food-gets-ya-high.html


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 17, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> so i was sittn here and thought why not have something to eat so i melted down about a half-3/4 of a stick of cannabutter. so to that i started adding hot sauce not sure how much maybe 4 tablespoons and mixed up a buffalo sauce, i cooked some chicken wings and tossed em in my secret sauce(buffalajuana or weedalo sauce maybe) so than i put em on a plate and drisled the rest or the buffalajuana sauce on the chicken pieces, so i added some blue cheese dressing and any extra sauce got mixed into that and eaten with celery stix. and i must say the butter is very strong today..... .... any good recipe feel free to add to the thread... i think it would make a fine rollitup cook book .. what to you use your butter or oil on. ive made creamy blue cheeze sauce poured over chicken and ive done mushroom cream sauces on chicken, pasta sauce/ pizza sauce... im gonna try a buffalo chicken pizza with that sauce i most recently made. i have made plenty of brownies, i wasn't really even gonna mention them but yea ive made a lot of them. i wounder how mashed potatoes would work out.... hmmmm



great shit man, you have some excellent ideas i can't wait to try out.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 17, 2009)

I usually make giant batches of cookies and rice krispies with my butter, because that's what the people like... but my favorite recipes aren't so average, I'm into making shit like:

Caramel, it's so delicious i can't even describe it. really potent too and is made insanely better with fresh hash added dry in the cooking process. The best thing is just drizzling this on everything, esp on people's desserts unknowingly! it tastes better than normal caramel, so no one can tell.

Biscotti, covered in chocolate. great with coffee.

Croissants... that's all i gotta say about that...

Scalloped Potatoes are so yummy with cannabutter, and really fuck you up slow and hard.

Biscuits and CannaGravy, sure i'm already fat... so what this shit is just the best smell coming from the kitchen ever, and it gets you full and wasted all at once.

blueberry muffins, i hand these fuckers out early in the morning, best with ginger added to the mix.

Popcorn (duh)

Garlic Bread, do you know how much fucking butter goes on this shit? a LOT! the garlic really brings out the pepper of kief if you use a bit... iz awesome.

And... what else people???


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

Why no seeds? Is that just a taste factor? I'm fat AND lazy. I grind my seeded buds in a blender with the water. 4 hours is all it takes? I've read 20 hours in a crock pot. Scares me I wouldn't get all the thc that fast. I've always let it simmer in a crock pot overnight. I use a meat thermometer and let the cooked pot cool till it's under 130 degrees for burn yourself avoidance and strain with old clean cotton t-shirt. I've reboiled and restrained to get all of it but only get a tablespoon if that. Not sure if it's worth the repeating.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 18, 2009)

THC actually takes only about 30-40 min to be fully absorbed into butter, the 4 hrs just makes up for any it missed. *overnight= destroyed butter*, I've tried 6 hrs, 8hrs, 12hrs, a day, THREE DAYS before, and none come close to the potency and taste of the 4hr batch.

as for the seeds, there is no thc in them and they are gross tasting, but they're actually really good for you to eat. if its easier for you to use them i guess go ahead.

tshirt? a cheescloth is $3 at the grocery, it works better haha. and i never reuse or reboil my shake, it gets thrown out after the first batch. i do like to rinse it with hot water to get whatever butter i'm missing.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

It may have hurt it some overnight but sure didn't destroy it. I was talking 4 sticks butter, gallon? water, weed in the crock pot on low and with lid. Do you mean ruined taste wise? I could see that.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

it's been about 6 hours now and I took a few tablespoons of butter off the top and set in fridge. Going to try it in a minute. I'm worried my butter can't absorb all the thc. put a two full blenders of seeded bud in it with 6 sticks butter. No damn scientist but for a few bucks worth of butter I turn my homegrown into cookies friends compared to tripping.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 18, 2009)

i dont think scientists make weed cookies too, often... but they should.

im not saying that butter steeped overnight loses _all_ potency, but you are losing thc and you are losing (any chance of good) flavor.

I also do two hours on high out of the four hrs, makes a huge difference.

but.... if its not broken, don't fix it. if your friends love the recipe, then you found your own niche and you should stay with what works for you. in my personal exp 2 high/2 low just came out better. loving the discussion colts


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm gonna try this, I've made canna butter twice and had mixed results. your method seems to make more sense than standing over my stove whisking like a mad man!! I still gave me a buzz but was weak compared to the smoke.. so i'm sure I did something wrong. thanx + rep.


----------



## green fan (Oct 18, 2009)

That makes sense. The lid off brownies do a little something, not much though.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 18, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I'm gonna try this, I've made canna butter twice and had mixed results. your method seems to make more sense than standing over my stove whisking like a mad man!! I still gave me a buzz but was weak compared to the smoke.. so i'm sure I did something wrong. thanx + rep.


thanks for checking it out, i'm sure you'll dig the edibles. they are quite potent and you really get a sense of what strain(s) are providing the buzz. edibles should knock you on your ass if done correctly


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 18, 2009)

Butter turned out great again buzz wise. Taste like crap again. Always does. Does the leaves and buds need to cure and dry for 10 days or so first? Does the chlorophyll cause this freaky green and nasty taste? I don't expect yummy with the homegrown I use but would be nice to make something alot tastier! Gotta try your waterless method next time and break down and use higher fat content butter. Any hints for taste? Throw some garlic in it?


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 19, 2009)

ColtsHigh said:


> Butter turned out great again buzz wise. Taste like crap again. Always does. Does the leaves and buds need to cure and dry for 10 days or so first? Does the chlorophyll cause this freaky green and nasty taste? I don't expect yummy with the homegrown I use but would be nice to make something alot tastier! Gotta try your waterless method next time and break down and use higher fat content butter. Any hints for taste? Throw some garlic in it?


I always dry my stuff for weeks in advance, to avoid any of that. it also helps to break down the thc into the butter by getting it crazy dry. if the bud tastes good the butter should too. yeah its probably the chorophyll.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 19, 2009)

ColtsHigh said:


> Butter turned out great again buzz wise. Taste like crap again. Always does. Does the leaves and buds need to cure and dry for 10 days or so first? Does the chlorophyll cause this freaky green and nasty taste? I don't expect yummy with the homegrown I use but would be nice to make something alot tastier! Gotta try your waterless method next time and break down and use higher fat content butter. Any hints for taste? Throw some garlic in it?


 hint for taste.....strain mixture into a plastic pitcher or similar container once its cooled and solidified, squeeze the side a lil while pouring out the water, trying to get the butter out in one peice than wash that nasty shit off the bottom thats where most nasty tasts reside.... i usually dnt dry my trim b4 makin butter often tomes i will make hash than put all the wet trim from that into the crock pot and the brownies are strong, taste fine and the hash is plentiful good luck


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 19, 2009)

you can use a cotton shirt to strain your weed? i thought you needed a cheese cloth/something of that sort.. something REALLY Small.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 19, 2009)

rollNfattys420 said:


> you can use a cotton shirt to strain your weed? i thought you needed a cheese cloth/something of that sort.. something REALLY Small.


the coarser the straining material, the more plant material and butter can go into the mix. you can use anything to strain, cheesecloth is just the easiest, most dependable way. it's not really that fine though if you've ever held cheesecloth. the finer the filter, the more butter you lose.


----------



## ColtsHigh (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure if straining is that important anyway. Butter solidifies at top. The gunk at the bottom of the butter is nasty and I do try to wipe most of it off but I just threw it all in a blender. To much chlorophyll in it. Taste terrible. I'm going to try curing the leaves and bud, removing seeds and not use the blender. To much of a stoner to go waterless method. Freaks me out burning THC out and ruining it.


----------



## green fan (Oct 23, 2009)

green fan said:


> That makes sense. The lid off brownies do a little something, not much though.



Well a week later and the brownies cooked 18hrs with the lid off are perfect for my GF but don't do shit to me.
My tolerance is apparently much higher than hers. 
I works great for her though, cause she has a bunch of edibles that I won't touch.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 23, 2009)

green fan said:


> Well a week later and the brownies cooked 18hrs with the lid off are perfect for my GF but don't do shit to me.
> My tolerance is apparently much higher than hers.
> I works great for her though, cause she has a bunch of edibles that I won't touch.


 ive always found it best to not smoke pot the day you eat your brownies for me it seems to ruin it if you smoke b4 or while waiting for it to kick in, its worth the weight


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 23, 2009)

green fan... i suggest stopping the destruction of potency: cook for less time. even 8hrs is way too much. many people feel that 2hrs is redundant. what do you think?




tusseltussel said:


> ive always found it best to not smoke pot the day you eat your brownies for me it seems to ruin it if you smoke b4 or while waiting for it to kick in, its worth the weight


i agree, when the edibles are good. if you get crappy edibles smoking can get them goin a little stronger. 

oh yeah, i'm adding TOFFEE to the recipe list, goddam its my new favorite!


----------



## green fan (Oct 23, 2009)

Lesson learned! 
Next time It will be shorter and harder in the Crock Pot, with the top on.

This wknd's edibles will be firecrackers with Macadamia Butter (24 g) per serving - 1 gram of bud per cracker


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 23, 2009)

green fan said:


> Lesson learned!
> Next time It will be shorter and harder in the Crock Pot, with the top on.
> 
> This wknd's edibles will be firecrackers with Macadamia Butter (24 g) per serving - 1 gram of bud per cracker


first off +rep for the squidbillies avatar... and damn that sounds bomb, what is macadamia butter exactly, just like peanut butter?


----------



## green fan (Oct 24, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> first off +rep for the squidbillies avatar... and damn that sounds bomb, what is macadamia butter exactly, just like peanut butter?


Thanks bro!
I am excited for this new season of Squidbillies. I heard at dragon.con the creators of Squidbillies are doing and episode where the squids go have an outdoor festival on their property, Lil has a huge Marijuana Grow Operation and Widespread Panic plays an 11 min. jam through the entire episode and the characters have to holler over the music.

I got the Macadamia Butter at a local food Co-op, It is ground just like peanut butter. When Stirring in the oil the first thing I noticed was how much more liquidy it seemed than peanut butter. I mixed it with my ground weed in a bowl, then put on Honey Grahams. 300 for 25 mins and they smelled delicious in the oven. They tasted alot better than peanut butter, but are dry like all of my firecrackers. They ripped my skull back last night and I hope are getting read to rip it back today


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 24, 2009)

nice, bro! thats sounds awesome, i'm trying it...

as to Sbillies, that grow op episode is super clever. apparently the smoker chick squid controls a super high tech underground grow op, controlling it while laying on the floor seemingly passed out. check out the adult swim.com panel discussion on sbillies, its super funny and they show the guy that voices Early which is a trip!


----------



## green fan (Oct 25, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> nice, bro! thats sounds awesome, i'm trying it...
> 
> as to Sbillies, that grow op episode is super clever. apparently the smoker chick squid controls a super high tech underground grow op, controlling it while laying on the floor seemingly passed out. check out the adult swim.com panel discussion on sbillies, its super funny and they show the guy that voices Early which is a trip!


I wish they would announce when the new season will start. The Dragon.con thing said OCT 17, but did not happen.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah boi! this is a bump, i need to think of more dishes... like mashed potatoes.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone else give this recipe a go?


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 17, 2009)

making butter today, fondly remembered this thread


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 17, 2009)

wuz just wondering i had an old school recipe from another grower, to cook the butter by the pound with the bud/shake in a double boiler pan on the stove top. thats were there 2pans, water steams the one above it with the butter and bud. is this a alternative to crook pot? ive tryed it and have mixed feelings on the cannabutter im making . smells like the real deal, and is that rich green color, but im not getting super baked wtf?


----------



## forlease (Nov 17, 2009)

i've made butter a couple times on the stove and one time it came out reaaallly well and the other couple times it was good but nothing fantastic. i just realized that i already have a crock pot so i will definitely be trying your method next time. on another cooking note, have you guys ever tried disco biscuits? where you melt some cheese around a little bud on a ritz cracker in the microwave. I've only ever tried it when i'm already messed up so i don't even know if it works. any insight into this?


----------



## fet (Nov 18, 2009)

Whats the water ratio? im planning to use 2 sticks and 5 grams of bud.

and will the ratio also change for the high/low heat time of 2 hrs?

thanks.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 18, 2009)

there is no water ratio because the water goes down the drain when the process is done, aka no mixing. the water just buffers the butter in terms of heat/burning. first put in buds and butter, and fill it up with water until everything is under the water line. less water is not better! i say the more trim you can throw in, the better... i never just use buds, its just not that efficient.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had edibles that were prepared over the course of 3 days which had me high for two. You have your way, I have mine.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 18, 2009)

GreedAndVanity said:


> I have had edibles that were prepared over the course of 3 days which had me high for two. *You have your way, I have mine.*


that's the beauty of cannabis, there's no best way to do anything (just many shitty ways). I have tried the long extract, once I left it goin for 3 1/2 days. it stick kicked ass, but my four hour recipe just pwned every other attempt. what's your method my brotha?

i've never been higher than when i threw an ounce of dry hash into a single batch of brownies raw (the hash that is, aka unprocessed into butter). I was unable to move for a full day....


----------



## fet (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks. one more question, high heat & low heat, does it also mean = cook & warm? because those are the only 2 options in my crock pot? =)

its my first time doing butter. i was planning to just go with the pot on the stove and let it simmer for a couple of hours. but might as well try this.

correct if im wrong,
-put 2 stick of butter & x amount of bud
-fill with water
-2hr high heat,
-2hr low heat,
-stir every 15mins
?

sounds pretty easy. thanks a lot. i hope its gonna be ready by tomorrow night.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 18, 2009)

i like to preheat my water to a warm temp (not hot!) before it goes in the c pot so i can start the 2hrs. right then, otherwise the time starts when the mix gets warm, or the first steam rolls off. nothing has to be exact of course, i always prefer to use slightly less time than more.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 19, 2009)

My method will be in your mail box, its not just something I throw around lightly. I am jealous by nature, and I used to support myself making edibles in southern california before I went back to college.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 19, 2009)

hey thanks, i'm down for it. proffesionally making edibles is just beyond lucrative. and fun! your method is safe with me (and my buds, sorry i tell them everything lol).


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 19, 2009)

Generally I agree, something that I would consider easy money. Especially with people giving away trim. Over the course of about 6 months and 10 lbs of prime trim later every time I try to make a run of butter I get queasy.

The best way to get fucked up by eating cannabis is by making hash oil first though. that is an exact science of getting you gone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

you're all missing 1 secret ingredient. ask "brownie mary" she'll tell you want it is. 

my wife is picking up 2 pounds of butter, cheese cloth and my "secret ingredient" as i type this.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 19, 2009)

Its crack isn't it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

GreedAndVanity said:


> Its crack isn't it!


nope, just a little something to help *rinse the trim. 

*that's a hint.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe it is the coffee, but all of a sudden I feel like playing a guessing game!

I want to make a honey oil extractor so I can cook some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

it's out there, you just have to find it, ..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownie_Mary


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 19, 2009)

I know brownie marry, I was having fun.. I blame caffeine.


----------



## dawnish (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's out there, you just have to find it, ..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownie_Mary


_In 1997 the __Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence__ dubbed her "Saint Brownie Fucking Mary" at Mary's request as she was a lifelong __atheist__._

*Thanks for the great link! I love this compassionate culture*. 

_"My kids [people with AIDS and cancer] need this and I'm ready to go to jail for my principles...I'm not going to cut any deals with them. If I go to jail, I go to jail. "
Brownie Mary[3​_


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

dawnish said:


> _In 1997 the __Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence__ dubbed her "Saint Brownie Fucking Mary" at Mary's request as she was a lifelong __atheist__._
> 
> *Thanks for the great link! I love this compassionate culture*.
> 
> ...


a lot of people aren't aware of how the whole "movement" started, or what it was that actually got it on the ballots. it was AIDS.we have AIDS to thank for medical marijuana. kind of a love hate relationship. 


this one is the good one. i met him and he is the most "down to earth guy" out there. he is always opening his doors to those in need, or to just a good party. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Peron


now back to the butter.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, i thought this thread was dead and buried, how cool!
hey fdd, thanks for the hints... so the secret ingredient is love? cause i already use that pretty heavely. 
oh wait, AIDS?! man, there's no AIDS here... who brought the AIDS to the party?
but seriously, AIDS and cancer are the champions of progressive cannabis litigation.


as for the butter stuff... now i'm looking into vegan means of extraction, aka coconut oil. anyone experienced?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

just got back from bottle barn with my secret ingredient. i got all my supplies, i jsust need to get off the couch now.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd, noooooooo! don't put AIDS in your brownies!


----------



## ford442 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey - i have never made butter, but i have a lot of leaf here.. what is a good ratio of dried shake to butter for a strong product?


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

I use a paper shopping bag full of leaf for 1-2 lb. of butter (4-8 sticks), comes out mega bomb


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

at least an ounce per pound.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

that would be the legit way to measure, haha. once i used a 1/2 lb. of trim for 2lbs of butter, great stuff.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah that sounds about right 20-28 grams minimum per stick of butter.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah for shitty stuff. if its fine leaf you need a bit less, and with buds i like fdd's proportion


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 23, 2009)

These pics below, I have apx 6 grams of I intend on using. I purchased it when i was in texas, its what they call "popcorn" It looks like dro and is lime green with lots of red hairs. THere is no seeds and has nice trichome development.

and 4.5 grams of decent quality reggie.

I was thinking about possible getting another 18 grams of good reggi to throw in with a lb of butter.

IS this good enough for good potent brownies? The first time i made brownies I messed up and still used the leaf in it.. it was gross and i threw up in a chinese buffet. Second time I cooked on stove for low for 2 hours with lid on with a occasional stir. I had it cooking at a temp just enough to give it a slight boil. Then I strained with cheesecloth.. I made fudge brownies..

Note to self.. dont give em to famliy members again.. lol grandparents and other famlily ate em.. Family surprised how well gparents where acting lol..they turned out decent, and when I ate em at night. it knocked me out to sleep lol.. i slept good.

I am going to try the crockpot method.. Just want to make sure as I am broke and really need the smoke... that this would be enough and plenty to make good potent butter. The "popcorn" bud is pretty good when smoked and I wouldnt mind throwing in a total 8 grams of that and rest of decent regi. Even the regular weed had some bright hairs in it, it was just seeds in it.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 23, 2009)

bump.. anyone? need to know quick so i can get started , thanks.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 23, 2009)

nah, dont waste smoke on shitty butter.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 23, 2009)

you need a lot of material(leaf, trim, bud) to work with, unless ur just gonna make a teensy tiny little bit of butter. i like a lot of really strong butter, thats just me...


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont understand..i dont have any trim to work with.. now at least... I have used bud b4 to make my butter only used 4 sticks (1lb)... Well anyways i am in mist of preparing the butter will give update when I have completed the butter.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 24, 2009)

looking forward to it


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Nov 25, 2009)

Buds work fine of course, but if they are good enough to smoke then it is probably a waste to cook it. In order for them to be strong you are going to have to put quite a bit of bud in them which could go for up to 20 a gram. Your end result product will be like at best 10 bucks for 3 grams.


If you can afford it and want to then do it. I personally would just wait and save the ends of all my bags and you will make it to a batch of cookies in no time.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 25, 2009)

Tip#268- i go to a local amish community they have a country store and sell fresh rolls of country butter. i highly recomend it, if your lucky they will have the gluten free brownie mix, haxnt tried their brownie mix yet but i imagine its some good shit. their butter is kickass for making cannabutter.. so if you have amish or menanites somewhere close by, get their homemade butter from grass fed cattle. its the bomb.


----------



## Little Twister (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, i've been reading here for quite some time now and I rarely post. Just wondering, is it a waste of time making butter with bud? Is it better making butter with trims, leaves and shakes? Because where I'm from it's hard to look for quality bud, usually what we get here is outdoor grown bud and most of the time no leaves are left. So I just want to know if it is a waste of time 'cause I've never made butter before and I've heard it's the BOMB! haha


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 27, 2009)

If you can get shake and trim go for it... the more the better... It really depends on what you can afford and get a hold of. LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION! I been places where schawg only cost 20 a 0z and some where they just give it to you... I can some decent mid-high gad weed for about 50 a ounce. For 100 ounce I get stuff that is lime green lots of red hairs, good trichome production and looks like dro.

I have always used bud, since I dont have any shake or trim to work with. I use about 1 oz of reg weed for lb of butter. I was short this time of an oz. I only had 20 grams total. I used the crockpot method... However I am not sure if it was the method I cook it or not using enough, but it seems my other batch was stronger..

I did other batch for 2 hours on a low boil w lid on. With the crockpot I did 2 hours max high then 2 hours low. Lid was on of course, and I even took temps it did not get no hotter then 225 degrees.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have seen people take fine bud and trim it up and throw it in with butter.. Some people say thats a waste.. but if your growing your own and you add that along with shake and trim the butter will be more potent. I rather have potent butter then weak butter if you know what I mean.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 27, 2009)

personally, i like to use large quantities of hash when possible, but bud is great if you neeeed to have butter. and shake or fine trim are by far the most effiecient fuels for the high fire. leafs and stems are barely useful, just a slight icing on the cake really.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

my butter is brewing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i dont think scientists make weed cookies too, often... but they should.
> 
> im not saying that butter steeped overnight loses _all_ potency, but you are losing thc and you are losing (any chance of good) flavor.
> 
> ...


Hey Phreakygoat. I use a similar method. Although I usually go a lot longer on my cooking. I also do multiple hot water baths (5-6) after the initial straining and cooling process. So I reheat the butter in new water and cook only for about 2hrs a time on low. Every time the water gets a little cleaner. When done the final product is extremely potent and clean, with hardly any canna taste. I have even done this with using a large amount of vape duff and had very successful butter. Just sharing .


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my butter is brewing.


Ive been looking for the secret ingredient for a while now...  I find a lot of information about mary but not her methods.

~I am guessing it is everclear?... I have heard that the addition of alcohol makes better butter before but never tried it.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 27, 2009)

interesting... yea I like to try more trials on making butter.. I hate to put down someones method due to lack of trim, shake, bud or whatever it is i use to make butter with.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Ive been looking for the secret ingredient for a while now...  I find a lot of information about mary but not her methods.
> 
> ~I am guessing it is everclear?... I have heard that the addition of alcohol makes better butter before but never tried it.


i used "stoli's", 100 proof.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i used "stoli's", 100 proof.


So I guess it works then.  I will try it soon as I am making Christmas travel brownies.

Do you use a potato ricer to press the material? Do you rinse it in hot water too?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> So I guess it works then.  I will try it soon as I am making Christmas travel brownies.
> 
> Do you use a potato ricer to press the material? Do you rinse it in hot water too?




https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/277803-what-do-all-trim.html


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 28, 2009)

interesting fdd. how much to use?


----------



## TriniHerbalist (Nov 30, 2009)

whats the point just smoke it


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2009)

TriniHerbalist said:


> whats the point just smoke it



i have 20 pounds of primo colas. why would i smoke my trimmings?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey PG- not sure whether you have mentioned this in the 9 pgs but do you or have you put the weed in the freezer for a couple hours before grinding and cooking? ive seen ppl do this when they make hash, saying that it allows the THC to break off/out easier and quicker. not sure whether it would make a difference for your recipe...


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 1, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hey PG- not sure whether you have mentioned this in the 9 pgs but do you or have you put the weed in the freezer for a couple hours before grinding and cooking? ive seen ppl do this when they make hash, saying that it allows the THC to break off/out easier and quicker. not sure whether it would make a difference for your recipe...


i say no i doesn't matter. with hash you want the trich's stalk to be brittle so as to let the head fall off. with butter, its all a liquidy orgy of nasty green shit, so its really not necessary.
i def freeze for hash tho


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 1, 2009)

oh man, edibles never stick around for long. esp when i eat them at a dangerous pace!


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 2, 2009)

So i am not sure i reallly like the crock pot method. I used some good dank bud but I didnt see a increase of potency compared to cooking on low slight boil on stove top for 2 hours. I am not going to down this method though. I will in the future do a side by side comparison using same trim and trying both methods to give better uniform results and comparison.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2009)

hey phreaky, can u use the butter for anything.. or does it have to be like cakes n cookies n shit?


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

You can use butter whereever a recipe calls for oil or butter... You can also use it in your gas tank... Put I wouldnt recommend it as it has no use in there.. lol...

But seriously any recipe that calls for oil or butter is perfect. I have made breakfast with left over butter using it on my toast, eggs, and what ever else I can get hold of lol.w


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 3, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey phreaky, can u use the butter for anything.. or does it have to be like cakes n cookies n shit?


 in the past ive made buffalo sauce, pasta sauce blue cheese cream sauce mushroom cream sauce grilled cheeze, lemon butter sauce poured over breaded and fried pork chops..mmmmm...mmmmmmmm good luck


----------



## ruby6666 (Dec 3, 2009)

ok this might sound like a dumb question but thought i should check. i'm just getting the sex of my plants,so am going to pull the males, can i use these


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Dec 3, 2009)

Males have some THC just not a lot. You will just have to use like 10x the matter you would normally use if you use a male plant. Or all fan leaves off a female.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

hey pg, I thought I'd try out the ol' crock pot. But here's the deal; I only had 3 & 1/2 sticks of butter. I rarified it first, got rid of that goo. So I chop up some dry sticky buds until I got an ounce and a half. Six cups water and now everythings cooking. That high boil kinda concerns me though. Won't that convert too much of the thc's into cbd's? 

can't wait to see how it turns out. got my cheesecloth ready for strainin' 

later bro, slab


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

Make sure the lid is on and you stir every so 20 mins. I hear the water helps regulate temp, when making butter. some people have used just butter and weeed then drain, but the water seems to help preventing the thc from getting loss due to heat, as well it acts like a mixing agent allowing the thc to stick the fatty tissue of the butter. Its key to use the fatest content butter to get most out of your bud butter.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah lid on, it had a pretty good rolling boil but I stirred anyway. I'm not gonna run the temp on high my crock pot goes to 400F and don't want to vape all my thc. But great technique worked really well. Not sure about the fat content, it was just unsalted butter. I'll prolly be too high since I tried licking off the cannabutter running down my fingers when I squeezed the cheesecloth out. oh yeah, i can already feel it... got the strained bowl chillin' in the fridge now.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

Some tips I heard from others.. Be nice if people can validate them, some of these make sense to me.

Do not squeeze to hard when straining cheesecloth you will get some unwanted material in the butter.

Keep lid on to prevent overcooking of the thc, as a result some is loss during the cooking process

Anything over 4 hours is overkill and can possilbe degrade the THC content ( I hear couple going for more then 4 hours with success)

Those are just some to come to mind... I used a temp gauge and it said it was around 200 degrees.. maybe my crock pot is defective as that was on high ... I dont know, my crock pot has 4 settings two highs and two lows. I chose the highest then the lowest. I also kept checking temps with temp gauge to make sure it was not too hot, as I was concerned about the high boil rate in the crock pot. Compared to my low boil in the stove top, which knocked my ass to sleep after eating one brownie. I can not say that it does not work, I did not run side by side test, so once again I am not knocking crock pot method. When I get some trim I will do side by side method to find out which one was the best.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah smartguy a side by side test would be cool. I figured the lid on was just to keep the water from evaping too fast. i started w/4 cups water but added two more after an hr. another tip- when cleaning up rinse strainer and utinsils into crock pot w/ hot water and let cool. i got a few more spoonfulls out of the crock pot before I will cleaned it up. I can't wait to try some recipes. my last edibles were blueberry muffins that made me silly high. I couldn't even stand up w/o swaying and holding on. thx for the help lookin' forward to some waffles in the morn.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes the lid helps prevent loosing the water, then causes some of the thc to burn up... I really wish I knew where I read this stuff at.. I have so many things bookmarked..However when you smoke and read so much info everyday its so hard to keep track. Yea I only been using good reggi and some mids I am going to try and use trim, this will allow a side by side comparision I just hope I have enough trim..


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 3, 2009)

hey guys, really glad to see y'all giving the butter a go. i have a batch of oatmeal cookies in the oven right now, gonna get high as shit for class, lol!


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yea.. butter and bho is the way to go.. I use everything including my males! I have been educating people locally about the butter process. When people think weed in food they think of leave material and yucky tasting shit... Problem is they dont know how good you can make food with bud butter and at times able to conceal the taste if done right!

I have had one person told me it was same as heroin and mise well be doing it.. Dude was a regular scwhag smoker and knows nothing of the medical world of cannabis. 

I like some input on this myself. Is it better to use a coffee grinder rather then small buds? People have different takes on this i believe I broke up bud first time with my hand. Second time i use the coffee grinder. I spent some time picking out the seeds, I used regular weed for majority of batch.

People say using bud in butter, bho, or iso is plain ole' ridiclous. I say other wise, if someone is able to get good quality at a decent price when no trim is available thats the way to go. Just keep in mind when people complain, they may be paying top dollar for a oz such as 100 bucks plus for anything. I have known ny to sell reg weed at 80-150 oz... Its crazy. I been to places that only charge 20 bucks for a oz, and 100 for a pound. So if i was too do the math I could see why some people would complain. Prices are different everywhere so before you go using your bud up. Please make sure you use enough and proper ratio. PG you care to repost the ratio of using scwhag, mids, highs, trim, keif, oil. I know you may not know all the ratios for that but it be good to get those reposted up so people know how much to use. Sometimes people dont always read threads from front to back.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey pg, yeah man. Never tried butter but have done lots of baking with budage. I'm slow to change these old habits but the process was pretty simple and no gritty muffins. I've got some cannabutter ready to try today. yummy, now what to make.
Hahaha, on the buds vs swag vs vape leftovers... The way I see it my buds didn't cost me anything but my labor and nutes. So I'd double up on the swag and throw away the vaped crunch < if you vaped properly there aint nothing or very little thc even left there, compost it> 
While researching this topic I read NEVER let the boil get over 350'F or you will vape off the thc, kinda wasteing your time and your weed at that point. And cook your edibles at 350 or less to prevent the same thing. Right??? 
Oh, butter go my waffles are ready...
later bro, slab


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 4, 2009)

wassup slab, i suggest trying the cannacaramel on top of some cannacookies to start out with. fuckin delicious!
in terms of cookin' the stuff, i don't get technical about it since this recipe works. i may soon try to find an even better setting to get more potency, but i get really high of my butter. i also have started to put extra butter into recipes like cookies that can utilize it, even more potency per cookie!

omg, cannawaffles sounds ridiculous! doin it today!


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 4, 2009)

smartguy- i have no ratios perse, and i don't suggest the "more the merrier" approach, because you can only extract so much thc into so much butter.... i will say that with kief or hash there's really no reason to make a butter this hard way, i usually just disolve it into butter that i store in the fridge for a week (cold extract). i don't suggest using good bud, but throw in all the shitty popcorn buds you want!


btw EVERYTHING going into the crock pot gets ground as fine as possible, if you can get finer than a coffee grinder do it. more surface area is the idea.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 16, 2009)

thinking about edibles recently, thinking of eating some before the plane ride this holiday. would that get me too tripped out? lol

and... bump


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2009)

i had some of my butter twice. i'm scared of it now. it's strong.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 16, 2009)

ill take the rest of it!! haha


----------



## Glass Hamster (Dec 16, 2009)

The best ganja peanut butter rice krispy treat recipe:

2 C. Rice Krispies
1/2 C. Honey
1/2 C. Butter (ganja butter)
1 C. Peanut Butter
2 Tbs. Vanilla Extract

.........Super simple & delicious!!!! Definately my #1 fav.! Can be made vegan too!! Hope they're enjoyed by everyone!


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had some of my butter twice. i'm scared of it now. it's strong.


yeah, edibles can be scarry strong. i always tell my friends who want to eat a lot to not hit me up when they're tripping balls and can't hang, lol. buyer/eater beware.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL, yes So after using the crock pot method I gave my cuz a butterscotch bar. He went to sleep afterwards, apparently he said he woke up dizzy and couldnt feel his legs. Said it was strong for him and he thought I put something else. He doesnt smoke but once in a blue moon. Lol.. I eat em I feel good. lol crazy I look forward to using my trim for some edibles.. Still debating should i make hash or butter this time.. I love BHO after finding out how to make it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 16, 2009)

ooooo, how do you make 'bho'?


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 16, 2009)

I use vector Butane.. I saved all my stems any weed shake that gets on my table mixed with unwanted junk ( i.e. pet hair ) I put it in a container and save it. I even use those fan leaves that have no trichomes on it. I have also used males too.. I make sure its really dry.. then I take coffee grinder and grind up the material. 

I made a device using PVC pipe. ( some say its hazardous but I been told its not) I plan on switching to steel pipe. Anyways I glued some threaded ends, took two end caps used a small bit to drill holes in one end cap like a salt or peper container. I drill the other one the size of the nozzle of the butane. took coffee filter cut a circle and attached to end cap with 3-5 holes in it. The pipe is about 5-6 inches long. I go outside for safety, and I take the butane and place nozzle on device. I hold it using a glove since I did not build a support for the device. Works fine for me. I used a pyrex glass to hold the butane in. I used the whole bottle and i get a butane in the glass dish. It ONLY extracts the thc and converts some of the thc into a more active psychoative form I been told, especially if you whip it up into "budder" I get another glass dish bigger then the one currently with butane mix in, and I place hot water in that, because Butane has a low boiling point she will start to boil almost imediately. giver her some time and blow some air on top to allow faster evap. After 10 mins the butane should all be evaoporate whats left is "honey oil" or bho. I use a blade to scrape all of this. I get a generous amount considering I am workign with small amounts. I havent used anythign prime like good trim yet. I used some decent mid buds about 5 grams worth or so. This method is awesome, it gets me freaking high like a kite. Great way to use any leftover trim. I like this method more then bubblehash. No expensive equipment and it doesnt take much to get a decent amount. I get a Q tip size worth from just shake n stems. I then take the honey oil that I made, and I roll her up in dro.. then take that and roll her up in kief. I then take this and break off small amounts and put it on top of my my bowl and light..

Man this stuff really is great and is simple. 

Butane is flammable but I never had a problem doing it , being outside with a nice draft present and no open flames, I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 17, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> I use vector Butane.. I saved all my stems any weed shake that gets on my table mixed with unwanted junk ( i.e. pet hair ) I put it in a container and save it. I even use those fan leaves that have no trichomes on it. I have also used males too.. I make sure its really dry.. then I take coffee grinder and grind up the material.
> 
> I made a device using PVC pipe. ( some say its hazardous but I been told its not) I plan on switching to steel pipe. Anyways I glued some threaded ends, took two end caps used a small bit to drill holes in one end cap like a salt or peper container. I drill the other one the size of the nozzle of the butane. took coffee filter cut a circle and attached to end cap with 3-5 holes in it. The pipe is about 5-6 inches long. I go outside for safety, and I take the butane and place nozzle on device. I hold it using a glove since I did not build a support for the device. Works fine for me. I used a pyrex glass to hold the butane in. I used the whole bottle and i get a butane in the glass dish. It ONLY extracts the thc and converts some of the thc into a more active psychoative form I been told, especially if you whip it up into "budder" I get another glass dish bigger then the one currently with butane mix in, and I place hot water in that, because Butane has a low boiling point she will start to boil almost imediately. giver her some time and blow some air on top to allow faster evap. After 10 mins the butane should all be evaoporate whats left is "honey oil" or bho. I use a blade to scrape all of this. I get a generous amount considering I am workign with small amounts. I havent used anythign prime like good trim yet. I used some decent mid buds about 5 grams worth or so. This method is awesome, it gets me freaking high like a kite. Great way to use any leftover trim. I like this method more then bubblehash. No expensive equipment and it doesnt take much to get a decent amount. I get a Q tip size worth from just shake n stems. I then take the honey oil that I made, and I roll her up in dro.. then take that and roll her up in kief. I then take this and break off small amounts and put it on top of my my bowl and light..
> 
> ...


be careful some pvc is toxic others arnt i think its the schedual 40 you wanna use but not sure it would need to be researched and the butane must be researched to as some have harmfull shit in there



fdd2blk said:


> i had some of my butter twice. i'm scared of it now. it's strong.


i feel ya bro i was at a fest had one o my brownies and couldnt move from under that tree i was layin under it was scary at times yes 
so i ate one the next day too and it was just as hard to move that day too


phreakygoat said:


> thinking about edibles recently, thinking of eating some before the plane ride this holiday. would that get me too tripped out? lol
> 
> and... bump


too tripped out???? its only weed dude you will servive
it does help some times to have someone to lean on


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 17, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> too tripped out???? its only weed dude you will servive
> it does help some times to have someone to lean on


taking a plane is already fucked up enough, i'm not looking forward to the security anxiety either. i know weed wont kill me (if it could it already would have) but my cookies are just crazy strong and disorienting, lol.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 17, 2009)

The butane I use is safe and of high quality. Same with pvc.. I plan on upgrading to steel though.. thanks though for info...

Weed can be strong for some people. I only had one time thought I smoked too much.. I think it was la confidential or og kush.. I was at wally world high off my mind... lol.. I smoked it and still thought I was wasted lol..


BHO is some good stuff..


----------



## slabhead (Dec 17, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> yeah, edibles can be scarry strong. i always tell my friends who want to eat a lot to not hit me up when they're tripping balls and can't hang, lol. buyer/eater beware.


Now ya tell me. Damn, my cuz had a couple slices of canna-cinnamon toast with me yesterday and wound up going under. I had to put a blanket over him when I went to bed. fucker snores like hell...

Edibles are to go only now!


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 17, 2009)

haha, i've been there waaaaay too many times. one chick i knew called an ambulance for herself, her family freaked the fuck out... not fun having an entire latin family pissed off at you, trust me.

I call it "Cheech-ing" when somebody trips out from weed. we all know someone who is a "Cheech".
this is very different from "Chong-ing" aka milking the bong.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 17, 2009)

OK i got the same crock pot from wallmart today how much water did you use??


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 18, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> OK i got the same crock pot from wallmart today how much water did you use??


 i dnt measure the amount of water i use i just fill it until it covers the herb and maybe a lil more just enuff t float it there is a faq on it in the grow faq that will give you step by step instructions i will try to post the link


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 18, 2009)

hope it helps




Use your crock-pot; start off on high (@300 degrees F) with 2 cups of water per stick and 1/3 of butter. This will yield about a stick or a bit more (1/2 cup) because some is lost during the filtering process. 






Now add the bud -- in this case about a quarter of finely chopped prime outdoor AK47 cross. Don't forget those stems as they contribute too! You can use up to a ½ oz of bud per stick, or even more trim -- up to 2 or more ozs. Just be SURE to increase the water as you increase the amount of plant material. 







Cook on high, stirring and mashing occasionally, for about 3 hours. Then reduce the heat to low (@ 150 degrees F) for a further 3 more hours. This will yield a dark oily liquid with the wet mass of leaf material mixed in. 








To separate the plant matter, go to Walmart (or any fabric store) and purchase a length of cheesecloth -- it is cheap. Attach a TRIPLE LAYER of cheesecloth to a plastic cup large enough to hold the entire contents of the crock-pot -- be SURE the cup is large enough BEFORE you begin to pour! 

Try to pour just the liquid through the cheesecloth, but invariably, some plant matter will fall onto the cloth -- no worries -- keep pouring. When all of the liquid is poured, use a wooden spoon or something similar and SLIGHTLY mash the plant matter in the pot and the top of the cheesecloth to squeeze as much butter as you can out of the material.... DO NOT SQEEZE TOO MUCH... just a bit... too much squeezing will put WAY TOO MUCH nasty MJ taste into the butter and WILL NOT improve the potency! 








Set the cup in the refrigerator (NOT the freezer!) for a couple of hours -- the butter will gradually rise to the top of the water and harden into a greenish cake. Doing a good job of filtering will reduce the green shade, approaching a yellow, butter like color. This is GOOD! 

Note this fresh, hot batch, I find that a pasta keeper is the best thing to use because it gradually widens toward the top -- this allows for easier removal. 







Once the butter is VERY firm, take the cup out and stand over your sink. Hold your one hand over the top of the cup and invert the cup. The plug of butter will stay in the cup and hold the water in as well. Squeeze the sides of the cup (this is WHY you use a PLASTIC cup to begin with!) in the wastewater area, to coax the butter plug out the top. Carefully rinse any silty green slime off of the bottom of the butter plug -- this stuff is NASTY and contributes 90% of the icky taste. 







If care was taken, the view form the ?water side? of the plug should yield similar to the one shown. 







Here?s the 'air side' view of the same plug up close. You will never be able to clear the dark green color caused by the minute solution-suspended particles of plant matter (if you do, PLEASE share with me!), but the golden color edge is almost completely clear of the green matter -- ideal. 








And finally, a shot of the cake re-melted (about 30 seconds to 1 min in the microwave) and ready for use in your favorite recipe! Even though the liquid has a dark green cast to it, it?s still almost free of plant matter... Enjoy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2009)

do u have to let butter sit after using making it.. u know, like curing?


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

i let it solidify as much as i can, helps to throw it in the freezer for 30min before cooling in the fridge.
after its out of the sludge, it's ready to go. no curing i don't think, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2009)

crock pot on high as we type


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2009)

how long does it usually take to feel the effects ?


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

i've had edibles kick in w/in 30min before, i've had ones that kicked my ass after 2 hrs after eating. it all depends. how ya feeling?


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 18, 2009)

Gonna make some this weekend


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

lemme know how it goes tcurtiss


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 19, 2009)

Great tutorial.+rep.


tusseltussel said:


> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 19, 2009)

Im making some for christmas presents. I have a half o of some dank herb, how many sticks of butter should i use?


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 19, 2009)

four sticks IMO will be great


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Great tutorial.+rep.


i don't know if you realize this stoney, but tussel just grabbed that from the FAQ... lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright awesome, my grandma just gave me a crock pot so im gonna deff give this a go!

Thanks for the advice


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Great tutorial.+rep.


 i cant take credit for that post if you look at the post b4 it i say it comes from the growfaq. the growfaq is a great thing a lot of ppl dn't check it but most things can be found there... it could use some updating hear and there but it has most all you need to know........ i thought you knew that Stoney


phreakygoat said:


> i don't know if you realize this stoney, but tussel just grabbed that from the FAQ... lol


 you got it


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 20, 2009)

Alright so i took a half o of chornic, 4 sticks of butter and made a thing of brownies, and a thing of cookies.

Def pretty bad ass, the brownies are more potent because there is less other ingredients then the cookies.

But none the less a had 2 1/2 cookies and a brownie today and i have been high since 10:30 this morning, def made Christmas shopping interesting today haha.


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 20, 2009)

Michael Phelps said:


> Alright so i took a half o of chornic, 4 sticks of butter and made a thing of brownies, and a thing of cookies.
> 
> Def pretty bad ass, the brownies are more potent because there is less other ingredients then the cookies.
> 
> But none the less a had 2 1/2 cookies and a brownie today and i have been high since 10:30 this morning, def made Christmas shopping interesting today haha.


Did you use the crock pot?

Glad to hear it works

I am shopping tomorrow for my crock pot

I may make 2 batches, one indica and one sativa batch

Now does it matter if you bud has cured?

I just dried my buds out 2 weeks ago should I wait or should I just do it?

Thanks and happy holidays everyone 

T


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 20, 2009)

buds don't need their moisture redistributed, aka cured, before making butter. just needs to be potent.

m.phelps... nice dude, glad to hear your success.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2009)

Doh.I haven't read that part of the faq.I've only read the stuff about growing.


phreakygoat said:


> i don't know if you realize this stoney, but tussel just grabbed that from the FAQ... lol


Alrighty, nice copy and paste.


tusseltussel said:


> i cant take credit for that post if you look at the post b4 it i say it comes from the growfaq. the growfaq is a great thing a lot of ppl dn't check it but most things can be found there... it could use some updating hear and there but it has most all you need to know........ i thought you knew that Stoney
> 
> you got it


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 21, 2009)

I have some going now

13 grams of dank bud

2 sticks of butter 4 cups of water in the crock

Started @ 2pm west coast time


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doh.I haven't read that part of the faq.I've only read the stuff about growing.
> 
> Alrighty, nice copy and paste.


yo stoney... and an lol at that



TCurtiss said:


> I have some going now
> 
> 13 grams of dank bud
> 
> ...


nice! have fun


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 21, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> yo stoney... and an lol at that
> 
> 
> 
> nice! have fun


So it's been 3.5 hours and .5 to go

Ya baby I cannot wait I may have some with breakfast maybe some french toast with cb on top


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 21, 2009)

^how was it>


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 22, 2009)

Michael Phelps said:


> ^how was it>


Just finished making some brownies, going to let them cool for a few and start testing

Will update later on how they worked

Betty Crocker ain't got shit on me


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 23, 2009)

and the verdict is...


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 23, 2009)

Not too strong, but I did have body high for a couple hours

I made a batch of brownies and ate one with little hint of a buzz so I ate another one and I can feel the body effects a bit I may need to up the bud doseage amount for next round


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 31, 2009)

FOR FUDGE LAYER:
1 (7 oz) jar marshmallow cream or fluff
1 cup butter......(1\2 cup cannabutter half cup regular unsalted)
1 package (10 oz) Andes baking chips (or 10 oz chopped Andes mints)
2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup granulated sugar
FOR TOP LAYER:
1/4 cup cream cheese
1/2 tsp mint extract
1 tsp milk
2 cups powdred sugar
green food coloring
Prepare an 8x8 inch pan by lining it with foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.
*2.* Combine the butter, evaporated milk, granulated sugar, and marshmallow cream in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Cook, stirring, until the mixture boils. 
*3.* Once it has reached a steady boil, continue to cook for 5 minutes.
*4.* Remove from the heat and add the vanilla extract and the Andes mints. Stir until well combined, and pour immediately into the prepared pan. Refrigerate the fudge and allow to partially set, at least 1-2 hours.
*5.* Meanwhile, prepare the second layer. Beat the cream cheese with a mixer until softened. Add the mint extract and the milk and beat until well combined.
*6.* Add the powdered sugar in several batches and beat slowly at first, so the sugar will not fly out of the bowl. Beat until well combined, then add 3-4 drops of green food coloring, as desired. Add more milk 1/2 tsp at a time, if necessary, to get it to a spreadable consistency.
*7.* Spread the cream cheese mixture on top of the chocolate fudge, making sure that the fudge is set enough to support another layer. Spread smooth with an offset spatula and return to the refrigerator to fully set.

Good Luck it sure does Make Butter Better dnt over cook the butter mixture


----------



## slabhead (Dec 31, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> FOR FUDGE LAYER:
> 1 (7 oz) jar marshmallow cream or fluff
> 1 cup butter......(1\2 cup cannabutter half cup regular unsalted)
> 1 package (10 oz) Andes baking chips (or 10 oz chopped Andes mints)
> ...


 
Tussel, what do you call that? Green food coloring??? Does it look green?  oh yeah is that just a half cup cannabutter only or a reg stick plus a half cannabutter?


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 31, 2009)

nice recipe, i'm so on it!


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 2, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Tussel, what do you call that? Green food coloring??? Does it look green?  oh yeah is that just a half cup cannabutter only or a reg stick plus a half cannabutter?


half cup canna and a half cup regular, green food coloring is just for looks when you mix the frosting its white, a few drops of green food coloring will make it green like mint


----------



## superdave5 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey I just tried this method and just got done making a batch of reeses pieces rice crispy treats. Ill let ya know how they turn out. I used premium shake from my trimmings. It was white widow so you KNOW those trimmings were frosty. Hope I did it right.


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 17, 2010)

bump


.


----------



## bud23 (Feb 17, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> thinking about edibles recently, thinking of eating some before the plane ride this holiday. would that get me too tripped out? lol
> 
> and... bump


 haha this is the best idea and the only way to fly in my opinion. Regular around here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KeegoSmalls (Feb 17, 2010)

I personally find a better buzz when I just powder some and put it in the butter and the straight into cookies or brownies. I have tried many methods including cooking the butter for 2 hours on double boiler. The butter was good, but the butter with the cooked shake still was better. This is not true with trimmings but I think that the other Cannaboids might actually have something to do with the buzz you get. Kind of like you need Vitamin D to process calcium. There is only way to be sure, make yourself a mad scientist, like myself, and do some Ganj-experiments. Don't trust everything you read and hear because the earth was flat


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2010)

made these the other night. i highly recommend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> made these the other night. i highly recommend.


omfg.. canna-bons

i made oatmeal raisin cookie when i made my butter.. n they tast just like the butter smelled.. ugh.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2010)

i found chocolate intensifies that taste. i try to use a peanut butter based recipe. peanut butter seems to cover that flavor really well.

using vodka when making my butter helped get rid of some of that flavor as well. soak your trim overnight in vodka, then cook it all off when you add your butter.


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 18, 2010)

damn fdd, you just went and changed the game... i am gonna make an army of those little fuckers.

btw, i find the more layers of cheescloth its strained through, the less smell/taste. also you get less butter, but its better stuff. i use 3 single layers when i want quantity, and 6 for my own batches.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Feb 19, 2010)

Man those bon bons look tasty----I like to make chilled green grey goose shots. Anything works great---oil----butter----alchohol. I've done olive oil on tons of things as well. Every thing I consume seems to take about 2 hours to efeeeecttttttt...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Man those bon bons look tasty----I like to make chilled green grey goose shots. Anything works great---oil----butter----alchohol. I've done olive oil on tons of things as well. Every thing I consume seems to take about 2 hours to efeeeecttttttt...


it takes forever to creep up on me as well. i usually forget all about it. then i start wondering wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## bud23 (Feb 21, 2010)

Making a fat batch of cookies with this method tomorrow. ill fill you guys in!


----------



## slabhead (Feb 22, 2010)

hey pg, made some canna cinnamon toast last night. I went extra heavy on the butter since I only had a 1/2 stick left. All was good until I went to use the potty about 1 am. I remember "falling out of orbit" and crashing into earth right before my wife starts yelling, "are you alright?" 
shit, wouldn't ya know? I made reentry and crash landed right there in the middle of my bedroom floor. What are the odds of that? damn edibles...ha


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 25, 2010)

haha, been there! that was hash brownies for me, i ate a G of hash and couldnt function


----------



## slabhead (Feb 25, 2010)

dude, that is unreal. right up there with some good shrooms...


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 25, 2010)

Classic

I am ready for my new batch, I am going BIG this time folks

I have my plants with one week left or so before the chop, then comes the butter

I cannot wait


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm looking forward to it Curtiss


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cant wait on my girls to be ready. Just had to chop 2 plants I didnt have room for. Il probably be back with a report. Subscribed


----------



## lehua96734 (Mar 10, 2010)

aloha all. i have made cannabutter before and i just can't handle the taste. makes me want to hurl.
i read a thread that says to cook you cannabutter about 3 times in different water, that it helps to take that funky taste out.
another one said to add some almond extract.
going on a trip next week, making browines to take with me. gonna try the re]cooking method. hope it is better then the last batch. i also am going to add some chopped up buds to the mix. more of a kick. the way it was in the 70's. we didn't know about making butter. we would just chop up some popcorn buds and throw it into the mix.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2010)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all. i have made cannabutter before and i just can't handle the taste. makes me want to hurl.
> i read a thread that says to cook you cannabutter about 3 times in different water, that it helps to take that funky taste out.
> another one said to add some almond extract.
> going on a trip next week, making browines to take with me. gonna try the re]cooking method. hope it is better then the last batch. i also am going to add some chopped up buds to the mix. more of a kick. the way it was in the 70's. we didn't know about making butter. we would just chop up some popcorn buds and throw it into the mix.


try the vodka method and don't cook it with chocolate. find something with peanut butter in it instead. i have found chocolate enhances that nasty flavor. peanut butter masks it much better.


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 10, 2010)

My friend gave me a couple oatmeal cookies and they tasted perfect no bud / green taste at all

So I would also give the water straining method also it does make sense just time consuming 

My buds are ready I will let them dry out some more before cooking them


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2010)

This is something I posted in another thread, maybe you folks will like it.







The other night, I decided to make myself some "tea".
I used about a cup and a half of whole milk,heated it to a simmer,and dumped in about 2 and a half tablespoons of indica that I had ground up with my mortar and pestle. I stirred it with a whisk, added a squirt of honey,put the flame on low and let it steep with the lid on for about a half an hour, stirring it occasionally.Then,I added a few chocolate chips,turned the heat off,stirred them until they melted,and about a teaspoon of vanilla.Then I strained it through a clean,thin kitchen towel. It wasn't too darn bad.There was a little background "green" flavor, but it was very palatable.I was stoned for hours.I actually saw colors when I closed my eyes.It took a while to come on,about 45 minutes.You may want to use more or less weed,depending on what you have and how high your tolerance is...I wasn't sure how much I'd need.I'll probably use less next time.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 13, 2010)

stoney... I love it, tasted so fucking good


----------



## newport78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Got my butter in the fridge. Planning on making chocolate chip cookies tomorrow XD


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 15, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> This is something I posted in another thread, maybe you folks will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a nice, relaxing cup of hot chocolate in the evening!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2010)

Wasn't too bad, was it? And you could probably steep it for longer.


phreakygoat said:


> stoney... I love it, tasted so fucking good


It did the trick. I was pretty fucked up. I saw pretty kaleidescope patterns behind my eyes. It came on slower, but it was much more of a sedated feeling.


Katatawnic said:


> Now that sounds like a nice, relaxing cup of hot chocolate in the evening!


----------



## micmart3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I will definately have to give this recipie a go.
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 16, 2010)

Betty Botter bought some butter, 
But, she said, the butter's bitter; 
If I put it in my batter 
It will make my batter bitter, 
But a bit of better butter 
Will make my batter better. 
So she bought a bit of butter 
Better than her bitter butter, 
And she put it in her batter 
And the batter was not bitter. 
So 'twas better Betty Botter bought a bit of better butter.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

bobsgreen said:


> Betty Botter bought some butter,
> But, she said, the butter's bitter;
> If I put it in my batter
> It will make my batter bitter,
> ...


That was one of my favourite poems as a kid, thank you for the trip down memory lane... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 16, 2010)

wow, i'm impressed with the randomness of that


----------



## newport78 (Mar 17, 2010)

Man my cookies didnt turn out too good. Didnt have a lot of material though so its my own fault. I liked the recipe and loved the smell. didnt taste like cloraphil either. High or no high best cookies iv ever made XD


----------



## smallchange (Apr 11, 2010)

Goat,
What if I have a 10 quart slow cooker and the settings are in farenheit degrees rather than high, med, low???? Do I have to have a crockpot?? Also, I have a bunch of leaves that are crunchy dry but not brown...will they work ok if I use some straight bud to go along with it?? The leaves are all leaves including fan leaves and the bud is just the lowers that I didn't wanna bother trimming so I threw it in the "butter-bucket"!! 

Trying to get some butter so my mom can trial the cannabutter...she has MS and is definitely not a smoker but has an open mind in regards to alternatives for pills. Thanks, man.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Apr 12, 2010)

doesnt thc decrade at a certain temp. are your sure i should put on high


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

Great thread! I've never tried edibles before, but have been wanting to for awhile. After reading this, I think I'll wait til I harvest and use the trim to try it out! I always just thought it was buds used in them (not that I've looked a lot into it before)


----------



## michigan450 (Apr 21, 2010)

making my first batch right now let you guys no how it goes


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2010)

my wife was digging thru the freezer and she found 2 sticks of cannabutter. woot woot.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Apr 22, 2010)

k guys so i used a QP of trim and an oz of swag for one batch of brownies. i used a crockpot on low for 12 hours. mmm they turned out great. everyone who ate one passed out.


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 23, 2010)

hmmm, people should carefully read the first post. NOW! I miss your face fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> hmmm, people should carefully read the first post. NOW! I miss your face fdd


i'm going fishing for a few hours, then i'll be on LIVE this afternoon. gonna make some spoons and stuff.


----------



## jbreaka91 (Apr 25, 2010)

man im gonna try this , do the leaves have to be dry?


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Apr 26, 2010)

yes very dry. and grind it up over and over till its too fine


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 29, 2010)

yes make sure everything is dried. I used this recipe on 420 and omfg


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 29, 2010)

i recently made a huge batch of cookies to sell at a rave. I sold like 5 and then I was tripping so I gave all the rest away. craaaazy night, everybody was high as shit


----------



## Apache (May 20, 2010)

So, I gave this a shot. The last time I made Cannabis treats they sucked and I used an ounce to two cubes of butter. That was 6 years ago. 

Well this time, I melted 1 stick of butter and a two cups of water and a small handful of green trimmings. I cooked it on medium on the cook top for 2 hours and then on low for another 2 hours, lid on and stirring every 20 or so mins. Let it set up in the Frig, drained off the water and poured boiling water over it and let it set up again in the frig. I did this step once more. 

So on Sat, I whipped up a batch of Peanut Butter cookies, per FDD suggestion, with the cube of butter and handed them out at a wedding I went to on Sat night. One friend ate 1.5 cookies and he shut down for almost 12 hours, could not talk at all. Another buddy passed out completely. By the time I realized what I have done it was too late and there were some pretty fried peeps at this wedding. I only ate half of one and almost lost it during the dinner! Everyone who I talked to afterwards said they were fried all the way into Monday am!!!!

Cheers,


----------



## Murfy (May 20, 2010)

so i've been saving all my trim from my VEGGING plants for 2 months, it's about a 1/4 oz

will this material have enough thc to use for edibles?


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2010)

Apache said:


> So, I gave this a shot. The last time I made Cannabis treats they sucked and I used an ounce to two cubes of butter. That was 6 years ago.
> 
> Well this time, I melted 1 stick of butter and a two cups of water and a small handful of green trimmings. I cooked it on medium on the cook top for 2 hours and then on low for another 2 hours, lid on and stirring every 20 or so mins. Let it set up in the Frig, drained off the water and poured boiling water over it and let it set up again in the frig. I did this step once more.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear this worked good for you, great feedback!

So how much do you think your small handful of green trimmings was, less than an ounce? I have a half ounce green trimmings now, and was waiting on my next harvest to make some, sounds like peanut butter cookies it is!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

Apache said:


> So, I gave this a shot. The last time I made Cannabis treats they sucked and I used an ounce to two cubes of butter. That was 6 years ago.
> 
> Well this time, I melted 1 stick of butter and a two cups of water and a small handful of green trimmings. I cooked it on medium on the cook top for 2 hours and then on low for another 2 hours, lid on and stirring every 20 or so mins. Let it set up in the Frig, drained off the water and poured boiling water over it and let it set up again in the frig. I did this step once more.
> 
> ...



i love it. 

i have similar stories of co-workers asking for one at morning break. 

"sure, take 2 if you want." hehehehehehe


----------



## TCurtiss (May 20, 2010)

I am a few weeks away from trying another batch, I have a big Kush plant and some very sticky icky Lemon Skunk & Silver Haze trimmings to throw in there

I love the wedding story


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i love it.
> 
> i have similar stories of co-workers asking for one at morning break.
> 
> "sure, take 2 if you want." hehehehehehe


thats funny!! dont know where you work, but it would make for an intersting day!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> thats funny!! dont know where you work, but it would make for an intersting day!!!


it was a welding shop. we were welding together tanks and catwalk for wineries. playing with sparks and fire all day. we had fun, it was just hard to stay on our feet. the stuff tends to make one a little wobbly at the knees.


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it was a welding shop. we were welding together tanks and catwalk for wineries. playing with sparks and fire all day. we had fun, it was just hard to stay on our feet. the stuff tends to make one a little wobbly at the knees.


that made me laugh out loud, PERFECT!!!

i use to do vinyl siding, and our crew was stoned from the time we got in the truck to go to work, well, we were stoned. walkin on 2 & 3 story scaffolds surfing on the side of the house. it was great, wish i could go back there somedays...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> that made me laugh out loud, PERFECT!!!
> 
> i use to do vinyl siding, and our crew was stoned from the time we got in the truck to go to work, well, we were stoned. walkin on 2 & 3 story scaffolds surfing on the side of the house. it was great, wish i could go back there somedays...


i'd still be there today if the boss wasn't such a dick. i kinda miss working.


----------



## Murfy (May 21, 2010)

ha, surfin the house! pole jacks baby


----------



## gumball (May 21, 2010)

yeah, we had the aluminum pump jacks. they hung off the front of the truck about six foot, and when we pulled up to convenience stores people would walk right into to them BAM!!! it would bring them to there knees, and us to tears in laughter. i felt for them but hell it was funny!! problem was we were/are stoners, so we ran into them to!!! I actually ran into the hollowed out end square on once, quarter inch aluminum, painful, i really cryed, not like a baby, but cryed


----------



## Murfy (May 21, 2010)

yeah i bet.......
some days i miss it, most i don't


----------



## Apache (May 23, 2010)

gumball said:


> I am glad to hear this worked good for you, great feedback!
> 
> So how much do you think your small handful of green trimmings was, less than an ounce? I have a half ounce green trimmings now, and was waiting on my next harvest to make some, sounds like peanut butter cookies it is!


Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Well I figure I used about .5 - 1 oz maybe .75 oz,(This is a dry weight estimate since I used green trim) There are ton of popcorn buds in there too. Maybe try it with one cube and see what it does. I am sure you will be more than happy with the results. 

My next batch I want to use the 100proof or higher alcohol trick. How long should I soak the trim in it? Do any of you ever mix Honey Oil or Bubble Hash into your treats?


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

Apache said:


> Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Well I figure I used about .5 - 1 oz maybe .75 oz,(This is a dry weight estimate since I used green trim) There are ton of popcorn buds in there too. Maybe try it with one cube and see what it does. I am sure you will be more than happy with the results.
> 
> My next batch I want to use the 100proof or higher alcohol trick. How long should I soak the trim in it? Do any of you ever mix Honey Oil or Bubble Hash into your treats?


thanks for the reply apache. i think i will throw a few popcorn buds in there too then, should be able to come up with 20-30 grams of trim and popcorn to make some, i cant wait.

i think i read on a thread that you could add honey oil, or bubble hash directly to treats but i cant remember for the life of me where.


----------



## Apache (May 30, 2010)

Alright, I made a new batch of Butter using 1oz of Dry trim and popcorn buds soaking in 100proof vodka over night. I then put it in a Crockpot with 2 sticks, 8oz's, of butter and 2 cups of water. Cooked it on high for 2 hours and then on low for 2 hours stirring every 20 or so mins. I then washed it 4 times buy putting in the freezer to let it set up and then draining the waste off. Then pour boiling water over it again and repeat a few more times. The butter is super dark green even after washing it. The last batch I used green trim and the butter turned very light colored after a few washes and no alcohol soak either. I will whip up a batch of peanut butter cookies later today and test them out. 

The last batch I handed out to some friends who have chronic pain who take way to many pain killers, imo, and one guy was able to cut down from 8 pills per day to 1.5! Which I think is pretty awesome. I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## gumball (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the update apache. Glad you were able to help your friend, I'm sure that made it more than worthwhile for you! Sounds like it did for him too!!


----------



## ALIENSHADZ (May 30, 2010)

cant move why not ? 





dass good


coz 4 sure i would not pay for someones meal i dont no 


Probly a crackhed
Or trying to bump people of 









New Hiphop instrumental - Nice to bubble 2 when high !
Subscribe
All love ! 






ALIENSHADZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CADECAHWY_k


----------



## Apache (May 30, 2010)

^Say what?


----------



## Apache (Jun 1, 2010)

Alrighty then, I made a batch of peanut butter cookies and they turned out ok. Not as nice looking as the first batch and definitely not as strong. But a good dose. The first ones were scary strong. I ate one and got pretty high but not where I wanted to melt down like the last batch. So to Recap, I used one oz dry of trim and popcorn buds, soaked it in 100 prof vodka overnight and cooked in a crock pot for 2 hours on high and 2 hours on low. Washed 4 times and used 2 sticks, 8 ozs, of butter. For the cookies I used 3 TBS of butter in the recipe. I would like to try THC oil or tincture. I have access to 180 prof alcohol/Ethanol and would like to try it that way. I would like to be able to measure the amount of THC in the each batch so my friends knew how much they were dosing each time. 

Cheers,


----------



## ivydupree (Jun 7, 2010)

love the crock pot idea! if i use slightly fresh stuff and besides flavor being an issue will the thc effect still be as strong?


----------



## Apache (Jun 19, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> love the crock pot idea! if i use slightly fresh stuff and besides flavor being an issue will the thc effect still be as strong?


I used fresh stuff the first time and it knocked my socks off and any one else who ate them...I am going to do another batch today with 2ozs of dried trim and 2 sticks of butter, 8ozs.


----------



## Farr (Jun 20, 2010)

I was thinking of making some butter. How much does this smell? I don't want to stink up the apartment.


----------



## gumball (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey apache, would something like buttering a piece a toast with this stuff for breakfast f someone up, or does it take more. I love some cinnamon butter toast for breakfast!! Eat, & wake & bake all in one!!


----------



## kevin (Jun 20, 2010)

my last batch was 3lbs of butter to a lb of urban poison and snow white trim. 1 cookie was enough, 4 put me into zombie land.

Space cakes - the most popular pot brownie to try. Circa 20 cookies. 
Ingredients: 
&#8226;1/2 cup pot-butter 
&#8226;1 1/3 cup flour 
&#8226;1/2 teaspoon salt 
&#8226;1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
&#8226;1/2 cup brown sugar 
&#8226;1/4 cup granulated sugar 
&#8226;1 egg 
Directions: 
1.Preheat oven to 180°C (350°F). 
2.Mix (by hand) the butter, sugars, and egg into a large bowl. 
3.Combine the baking soda, salt, and flour. 
4.Slowly add the flour mixture to the butter mixture and stir by hand. 
5.Shape the dough into 1-inch balls, 25 grams and place them two inches apart on a greased cookie sheet. 
6.Bake for 25-30 minutes or until light brown.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 20, 2010)

I am going to try one & 1/4 sticks of butter & 35 grams of premo buds and see how that works out


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 20, 2010)

So I ended up with 50 grams of bud and 1.5 sticks of butter

Cooking start @ 10:15am PST -34 minutes ago


----------



## cindysid (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya'll seem to me to be making this way too complicated. I melt the butter in a pan, throw in the weed, put the stove on low for about 30 minutes with the lid on, turn off the heat, let it cool to room temp, then strain it. It tastes great and will put you on your ass..maybe I just have better weed


----------



## Apache (Jun 22, 2010)

gumball said:


> Hey apache, would something like buttering a piece a toast with this stuff for breakfast f someone up, or does it take more. I love some cinnamon butter toast for breakfast!! Eat, & wake & bake all in one!!


Fire it up dude! I am sure you will find out how much is the ideal medicated amount. Let us know how it turns out. 

The latest batch: "_.I am going to do another batch today with 2ozs of dried trim and 2 sticks of butter, 8ozs._ "

And I used 4 TBS in a Peanut butter Rice Crispy Treat deal and they are excellent and are very strong. I think the 1oztrim to 4oz butter is perfect ratio Imo. 

Have fun!


----------



## jberry (Jun 22, 2010)

cindysid said:


> Ya'll seem to me to be making this way too complicated. I melt the butter in a pan, throw in the weed, put the stove on low for about 30 minutes with the lid on, turn off the heat, let it cool to room temp, then strain it. It tastes great and will put you on your ass..maybe I just have better weed


there is no way that tastes good... thats the reason people go to more extreme measures, because that 1960's method makes some awful tasting butter imo.

no disrespect meant, -just my 2 cents........ Peace.


----------



## Apache (Jun 23, 2010)

jberry said:


> there is no way that tastes good... thats the reason people go to more extreme measures, because that 1960's method makes some awful tasting butter imo.
> 
> no disrespect meant, -just my 2 cents........ Peace.


I second that!


----------



## wasabimuncher (Jun 23, 2010)

jberry said:


> there is no way that tastes good... thats the reason people go to more extreme measures, because that 1960's method makes some awful tasting butter imo.


I'm not a chemist, but I do like cooking, and Alton brown rocks. I would imagine the point of mixing it with water is to regulate the heat, both for the pot, and the butter. Since boiling water won't get hotter than 100C, it keeps the bud and butter out of direct conact with the pans metal, burning it. Thats going to make for maximum absorbtion, as well as a smooth, even consistency.


----------



## golddog (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi folks,

This is not my first time, I have learned a lot from the mistakes I made the last two times.

I had over a pound of trim and small buds and thought I would make some cannabutter.

I put dried trim into my blender (too much for coffee grinder) on liquify. Put it into my very large crock pot, added enough hot water to cover it, microwaved the butter and added it. 

Set the Crock Pot on high for 2 hours, stirring every 15 minutes. After about 1 1/2 hours everything was simmering and all of the plant material was completely integrated with butter/water. 

After 2 hours switch the Crock Pot to Low.....

After 1 hour I drained through Chessecloth into a cooled (near frozen) stainless steel pot.

After an hours or so I removed the cannabutter from the surface. I then reheated the cannabutter in a double-boiler and poured it into 2 tall plastic cups with straight sides (and a 3rd for the bottom stuff). 

This did 2 things, allowed my to pour 95% of the good stuff into the cups which allows me to slice it into smaller pieces.

As I was transferring, there was some residue in the double-boiler, I wiped it up with a piece of bread and ate it. Very little off tastes.

Very powerful, hit me in around an hour while I was in the Spa.

Now I am going to the store to get Brownie Mix


----------



## maxyule (Jun 24, 2010)

if you go out and get ginseng and add a small amount to your trimmings you will have the same body high without the couchlock


----------



## golddog (Jun 25, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my Butter and brownies.

I got about 1 2/3 pounds of cannabutter.

I used 1/2 cup of melted cannabutter in the brownies. I got real stoned on 2 brownies.

I will use 1 cup per batch now, I have enough for 2 more batches.


----------



## Wignorant (Jul 27, 2010)

Trying this recipe tommorow with 3 ounces of vaped bud (2 bags each on medium) and an ounce of stems with some bud still on em. Will post results. 

quick question, after straining, do you put the butter in the fridge before seperating the seidment and the water? or just let it sit out and solidify?

Thanks alot!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, this is actually this shitniz. Just put down two brownies about 3''X3'' and HELLO  I have got a serious serious uphoric body high. Great recipe. Thanks so much for sharing. +Rep and if you were here, I would give ya a brownie or two to cheers with me


----------



## golddog (Jul 28, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Wow, this is actually this shitniz. Just put down two brownies about 3''X3'' and HELLO  I have got a serious serious uphoric body high. Great recipe. Thanks so much for sharing. +Rep and if you were here, I would give ya a brownie or two to cheers with me


Yea I have a bunch more trim, time to make more butter !

Glad it worked out for you


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 4, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> I usually make giant batches of cookies and rice krispies with my butter, because that's what the people like... but my favorite recipes aren't so average, I'm into making shit like:
> 
> Caramel, it's so delicious i can't even describe it. really potent too and is made insanely better with fresh hash added dry in the cooking process. The best thing is just drizzling this on everything, esp on people's desserts unknowingly! it tastes better than normal caramel, so no one can tell.
> 
> ...


 Dude you're my hero!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey just tried the technique but with 5.2 grams of B grade hash, I did not add much water at all because I figured I wasnt using any weed so I hope I did not boil the butter or anything... It had a couple bubbles coming up at one point, does this ever happen for you?

I have the exact same slow cooker I bought on black friday for 10$ or some stupid cheap price.
Heres what I did
8 sticks of unsalted butter (4 cups)
3-4 tablespoons of water for evaporations sake
5.2 grams hash
1.5 hours on high
1 hour on low
Stirring periodically with electric hand mixer

I read that a good ratio for hash butter was a gram to a cup.
I will try it tomorrow morning when my tolerance is fresh and post again

Anyone think I fucked it up by not adding enough water?

(Also my hash butter tastes great, is not green, and I did not have to strain anything, so hash butter is the way to go in my book, and dispensaries do it too i believe?)


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

the 2hr high 2hr low really works well i had tried 8/10/12hr even all night b4 i read this receipe n the 2hr/2hr defo works the best.


----------



## BCcannabis (Dec 14, 2010)

Just did this method with the crock pot yesterday and made cookies today.......just ate 2 cookies, I'll let you know how it feels in a few more hours.. already feelin a bit of a head high but it seeems to soon to feel it, about 20 min....could be from blazin but feels a bit different


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 17, 2010)

haha its been a while, glad to hear people are still getting some use from this


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2010)

I just started making my butter and I'm at 4 hrs right now.. I've always gone 8 hrs on low after 2 hrs on high.
I read this whole thread from start to finish 2-3 people have said they have done various times and the 2hi/2low crock pot works as good if not better than other times and temps. They all have hi reps and posts, I'm stoned from 2 3x3 brownies made from 1/2oz. bud to 1 cup butter x 10 hrs. And I'm very stoned and anxious to get done with making the buddha and on to making the Brownies LOL!!
So I will go out there right now and take my crock pot full of butter and process it ( see avatar)
If it does indeed work I will give reps to all who gave honest, experienced advise and thank you in advance.

Peace Dirt.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok There is good iinfo. here, I did go 3 hrs on low instead of 2 but it kicked my ass.
REPS comming.
Thanks Goat!!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just started making my 1st batch of butter about an hour ago. Just wanted to add a tip that I didn't come across in the thread but may be common sense but... You can't do this if you use a coffee grinder but if you use a blender like I did.

I found that there was a lot kief on the blades, grooves, etc. of the blender so I put warm water in the blender and turned it back on to get some of that off and poured that water in to the crockpot. I had scrape the blender down a little with my fingers becuase the sides were sticky with kief.

Going to make cookies later for Christmas gifts so I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## GANJGUY420 (Dec 24, 2010)

About how many sticks of butter should i use for an 8th of dank??


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 26, 2010)

First +rep to Phreaky for dropping a great way of making Canna Butter! Wowee mine turned out insane! 

I grinded up what I was say was 2-3oz of good trim and added it to my crockpot which filled it up about 1/2 way. I used my blender to grind up the trim and filled that up with warm water and turned it on to get the extra kief in the blades etc. I poured that water in to the crockpot and added 4 sticks or 1lb of butter. I figured I could always add regular unsalted butter to recipe if it was too strong so I didn't add 8 sticks. I cooked on high for 2 hours stirring every 15-20 mins. I turned to low for another 2 hours stirring every 15-20 mins. I strained the mix through cheesecloth in to a plastic pitcher and let it sit for about 4 hours in the refridgerator and then moved it to the freezer for about 30 mins to help the butter harden up a little more. I ended up with about an inch of butter or I would say about 2 sticks or so. I took the butter off the top and poured the water down the drain. I took about 4 cups of water and let get to low boil and added it to the butter and refilter again. I repeated the same thing 1 more time along with scraping the dark spots off the butter. I finally ened up with about about 1 1/2 sticks from 4 sticks I started with. I made some cookies from a prepackaged mix which called for 1 stick of butter. I used 1/2 stick of regular butter and 4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) of Canna Butter. The batch made 45 cookies (recipe called for them to be about 1 teaspoon size balls). The cookies taste awesome nothing funky or bad tasting about them. Just taste like a bud. I ate 3 cookies and I don't know if ever I have been that stoned!

Beginning of process






What it looked like at the end






After I strained it for the 1st time






Finished product











Cookies (I put the quarter on there so you can see the size of them)








View attachment 1345805View attachment 1345807View attachment 1345809View attachment 1345810


----------



## Humboldt Man (Dec 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks, worked out GREAT!


----------



## BuddGreen (Dec 29, 2010)

**
*Gonna do this tomorrow!!!*
**​


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 30, 2010)

I made a batch that called for 1/2 cup but ended up putting in 2/3rds cup, _I got 15 servings per _.
_I__ eat 2 and can hardly stand up, Dang this took a long time to type... _


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 1, 2011)

loving the responses guys! just WAIT till I show you how to make meth brownies... lol


----------



## Apache (Jan 1, 2011)

Hola Everyone, I followed the same recipe that I have been following but with this last batch made from Blue Berry pop corn and Trim. It was supper weak. Usually I can only eat one cookie and I am toast. With the latest batch I can eat 4 or 5 and nothing! It was very disappointing to say the least. So...After muling it over I thought I would toss the left over butter in the oven and cook it at 325F for 10mins. The next batch I made with this newly cooked butter is super strong. One cookie makes me literary trip out like eating 2grams of shrooms! 

Happy new year!


----------



## BuddGreen (Jan 9, 2011)

**
**
*5 Ounces close to bud trim with NO Stems, 5 Cups Water and 2 Lbs. Butter*
*Boiled 3 times for 6 hours. Looked green in the spoon, brown in the container then green once it returned to a solid. Thought I fucked it up!!!*
**
**​


----------



## Malik24 (Jan 9, 2011)

After I make my butter, i let solidify in the fridge. Then I take it out and make a double boiler. ( kinda like melting Chocolate ). I melt down the butter and pour it into ice cube trays. Then when the trays harden I put the butter into plastic bags back in the freezer. So when a recipe calls for 1/2 cup butter I put in 4 maricubes. Works great for storage of your butter. Happy baking.


----------



## newbiebob (Jan 9, 2011)

rollNfattys420 said:


> you can use a cotton shirt to strain your weed? i thought you needed a cheese cloth/something of that sort.. something REALLY Small.


LOL

unless its a fish net t shirt you should be fine.

cotton t shirt is plenty small enough. However, like someone already said $3 for cheese cloth


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 9, 2011)

Malik24 said:


> After I make my butter, i let solidify in the fridge. Then I take it out and make a double boiler. ( kinda like melting Chocolate ). I melt down the butter and pour it into ice cube trays. Then when the trays harden I put the butter into plastic bags back in the freezer. So when a recipe calls for 1/2 cup butter I put in 4 maricubes. Works great for storage of your butter. Happy baking.


Thats a good idea +rep
How do you remove them from the cube trays??


----------



## supernoob (Jan 9, 2011)

Just ground up a large paper bag of popcorn buds and they are happily soaking in vodka. Tomorrow I shall put them in the crockpot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Thats a good idea +rep
> How do you remove them from the cube trays??


Set the trays in a sink full of warm water for 20 seconds or so . . . they'll pop right out.


----------



## kryminal620 (Jan 9, 2011)

fresh batch out the pot and into the pyrex!!!!!!


----------



## supernoob (Jan 12, 2011)

supernoob said:


> Just ground up a large paper bag of popcorn buds and they are happily soaking in vodka. Tomorrow I shall put them in the crockpot.


So after making this twice, the exact same way, I have decided that phreaky needs to be knighted. Last night I put this on a piece of toast with some garlic salt and tossed it in the toaster oven. Wife ate it at 8pm last night and is still down for the count. Strong, strong, strong stuff.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 12, 2011)

"knighted"!!! lol you just made my day...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey phreaky goat should I put my weed in the stove at 290 degrees for 15 mins. or does the 2x2hr. work the same way for THC conversion??


----------



## ccinpdx (Jan 27, 2012)

1 lb of butter (not margarine)
1/2 oz bud (or 1 oz of shake or 2 oz of leaf)
Grind plant material to a flour consistency. Heat in oven at 325 degrees for 4 minutes (do not overcook!!! - 5 min max!!)
Melt butter in double boiler then add your "flour". Heat together over very low heat for 10 - 12 hours. I make mine overnight. I don't ever have to add water - maybe because I have a new double boiler - cost $30 - small price to pay for premium butter every time - no muss - no fuss.

To strain, I use my French Press coffee maker. You can use a *very fine* mesh strainer or cheese cloth over regular strainer. I don't like using the cheese cloth as you lose a lot of the butter - it just sucks it right up. Then I pour 1/4 cup servings into muffin tins so that it is pre-measured for recipes. 
I make chocolate chip cookies following recipe on the bag of chocolate chips (I use the mini choco chips and walnut baking pieces) - better for consistent product) One level tablespoon of cookie dough per cookie. 1/2 cookie is a very nice high.
Always using same proportions gives me consistent results - no guesswork


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 23, 2012)

Aloha~

Making some right now... 
Hope my cookies/ budder/ brownies come out as well as some of yours did.

Thanks~


----------



## AluraDankk (Jul 30, 2012)

tusseltussel said:


> hope it helps


Helps? Oh my gosh that was the best in depth instructions and you really put it together beautifully ^_^ I LOVE the pictures!!

Well, after reading this thread I figured i'd give my two cents 
I actually wanted to know a few things as well. 

First, I don't really have much money to begin with, so I normally make very small batches. I recently made a batch of butter using a dime of schwag (maybe a little bit more) and 2 sticks of butter, and I wanted to know if this would be a waste of good herb. 

Now onto my method of cooking  

I love the crock pot method, it seems to work really well, and I hope this weekend i might have a new one in my possession. The way I Cook my butter is I find a small sauce pan and fill it about half way with water. I put the pan on the burner and let it get hot but not boiling (maybe almost to boiling but not quite). Then I find a wide mouth and tall glass jar to put my butter in. I put the butter in the jar and place it in the (what should already be) warm water and allow it to melt completely stirring often. When my butter is melted I like to get it up to about 100 degrees and then I add my herb. I stir everything and then keep an eye on my water making sure to not let it boil but keep it hot. I check the temp on my butter and cook it for about 2 hours with the butter at 120 degrees. Then I strain my butter and place it in a glass container and set in the fridge to cool.

I just finished making my 2nd batch using this method, and then made some yummy oatmeal sugar cookies  I'm just waiting for these bad girls to finish cooling down, and then it's ON. heh..


----------



## missnu (Jul 30, 2012)

Everytime I try making cannabutter it tastes like shit, and doesn't get me high at all...apparently it is just super low strength or crappy or something...I don't know..but now I use my trim for Ice hash...screw butter...I just can't do it...


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 1, 2012)

missnu said:


> Everytime I try making cannabutter it tastes like shit, and doesn't get me high at all...apparently it is just super low strength or crappy or something...I don't know..but now I use my trim for Ice hash...screw butter...I just can't do it...


i can kinda taste mine in the cookies, but 1 cookie gets me a nice buzz and i can still function properly.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 1, 2012)

missnu said:


> Everytime I try making cannabutter it tastes like shit, and doesn't get me high at all...apparently it is just super low strength or crappy or something...I don't know..but now I use my trim for Ice hash...screw butter...I just can't do it...


thats cause you dont wash your butter....your probably extracting the thc at too low of a temp

When I make Cannabutter takes me 30 mins to extract the thc.... then into the frigde til solid..... then its wash time (atleast 4 times)


----------



## Franklinstein (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking butter! Can you describe your wash process please?

thx


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah im curious of your "wash" process aswell


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 1, 2012)

once you have made your cannabutter and it has solidified.....take your cold cannabutter put it in a jar or glass.

Get a small pan on the stove with 2-3inches of water in it and place the glass/jar of the butter in the water turn the stove on and remelt the cannabutter.

At this point add hot water to the remelted cannbutter and mix/stir the combo for 20-30 seconds.....then place the jar/glass into the fridge until the cannabuter is solid again......repeat this process until your water is clear usually 4-5 times

This is what your water will look like at wash #1 and wash #3


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 1, 2012)

very cool i will be trying your wash technique very soon


----------



## Franklinstein (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, great description and pics. I've got a 4-5g chunk of White Russian bubble that I'm going to use for butter. I'm thinking 4 sticks, does that sound about right?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 1, 2012)

wordz'z butter

5 sticks butter

5 ozs already kiefed weed

crock pot

water

mix all that shit together

crock pot on high 2 hrs

crock pot on low 12-24 hours

pour through fine meshed strainer

press the remaining plant material
I use a potato ricer

put in fridge

check the next day 

pull the butter out

drain the water through a fine cloth such as what you make kief with

mix in all that gross brown sludge in the butter

bake what ever you want 


NEVER OVER 250 IN THE OVEN
It's better to bake for longer than directions call for than to vape out all the good stuff

BEST RECIPE YOU WILL EVER USE.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 1, 2012)

btw gonna try the wash i'll let you know if it has an effect on potency I have like three sticks worth in the fridge.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 1, 2012)

Wordz said:


> btw gonna try the wash i'll let you know if it has an effect on potency I have like three sticks worth in the fridge.



This is all contamination leaving the butter. Chlorophyll, plant matter, even excess fertilizer salts are washed away, leaving pure butter with the psychoactive compounds....no loss of potency

This is called a liquid-liquid extraction, and takes advantage of the different solubilities of polar (salts) vs nonpolar (hydrocarbons) compounds in polar (water) vs nonpolar (oil) solvents.




Franklinstein said:


> Thanks, great description and pics. I've got a 4-5g chunk of White Russian bubble that I'm going to use for butter. I'm thinking 4 sticks, does that sound about right?


try 2 sticks or 1 cup


----------



## Wordz (Aug 1, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> This is all contamination leaving the butter. Chlorophyll, plant matter, even excess fertilizer salts are washed away, leaving pure butter with the psychoactive compounds....no loss of potency
> 
> This is called a liquid-liquid extraction, and takes advantage of the different solubilities of polar (salts) vs nonpolar (hydrocarbons) compounds in polar (water) vs nonpolar (oil) solvents.


it seems bad ass. I know that pic you posted looks 50 times more appealing than mine looks.


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2012)

No time to read through the thread.

3 oz to 2 lb butter.

My wife has eaten buttered raisin toast for the first time and is "FREAKING" the fuck out.

I'm sure it will all pass with time. how long will this ride take?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 6, 2012)

She'll be fine in 2-3 hours, She doesn't have any heart problems does she??


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> She'll be fine in 2-3 hours, She doesn't have any heart problems does she??


No heart problems. She is still sleeping/dozing/groggy. in and out. When asked how she is feeling
she says woozy and dizzy. She did ask for lunch so I'm sure she will be fine.
She has already said "NO MORE", lol, when she asked for lunch I offered her another buttered toast.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Aug 6, 2012)

she will be fine just try and relax her it happend to me the first time i ate butter i thought my neck was swelling shut it was just cotten mouth though lol


----------



## Franklinstein (Aug 26, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> try 2 sticks or 1 cup


I'm doing 3 sticks with 9 grams of bubble, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Liquor Pang (Mar 24, 2013)

Newbee here, I have seen conflicting reports of utilizing stems along with trim to make butter. Can anyone help me make a decision? Thanks, Liquor Pang


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally I don't use stems nor shade leafs. 
Popcorn bud and sugar leaf only.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it is personal preferance I do not use stems or fan leaves they are just trash to me but I have been known to run a batch of hash then run the same trim through the crock pot. If you chose to use stems use the tiny ones I don't kno who you grind yours up but stems are a bitch and best to just cut them into small pieces and throw them in


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Personally I don't use stems nor shade leafs.
> Popcorn bud and sugar leaf only.


I'm in the DirtSurfer boat.
Stems and fan leaves go into the trash bin.


----------



## dankman2.0 (May 16, 2013)

mkay first of THC doesn't start to begin to break down until 24 hours of cooking....ive done 4 hr batch of butter and it strength was shit compared to my 23 hour batch i mean seriously... the 4 hour batch didnt touch me.. i ate 4 cookies and nothing.... same type of weed same amount of butter and water just cooked for 23 hours...ate one cookie couldnt move of my couch for 8 hours


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 16, 2013)

lol... I use like 100g for 1lb of butter...


----------



## tusseltussel (May 16, 2013)

I have a 60 inch penis. 4 hr cook is all it takes for me. Must be the 60 inch penis that makes the butter so strong


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2013)

Could be a sock puppet of a really super intelligent member.

On second thought, Nope


----------

